# So what departments are getting these new cruisers???



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Not too shabby!!! Bunch of pics of it here....  

Lamborghini Cruiser


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

REPOST  
http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4049


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

woops :?


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

VOR said:


> As long as we're reposting, let me repost this really cool picture that was taken *in a public place* during a show that was *for the benefit of the Shriner's Hospital for Crippled Children*, during the month of August, when it's really hot and spectators wear shorts.
> 
> IMAGE FROM ABOVE POST (saving VOR's bandwidth)
> 
> ...


This is the greatest picture ever! =P~ I wish I had girls like this next to my cruiser!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Geez-the ones usually standing next to mine look like a train wreck and are sometimes handcuffed.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Editorial on:
> Now tell me, what kind of jack-ass would find this offensive, outrageous, or disgusting? These young women have every right to stand in front of a well-detailed award winning automobile at a charity fundraiser. I guess some people have to deal with looking at the pictures, while others get to look at the real thing.


Probably the same one that thinks getting booted from a message board denies them freedom of speech.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Gil said:


> > Editorial on:
> > Now tell me, what kind of jack-ass would find this offensive, outrageous, or disgusting? These young women have every right to stand in front of a well-detailed award winning automobile at a charity fundraiser. I guess some people have to deal with looking at the pictures, while others get to look at the real thing.
> 
> 
> Probably the same one that thinks getting booted from a message board denies them freedom of speech.


Hmmm,

Oh you must mean old H & H right? I remember those kids. Hey 40th MPOC, don't you love sharing #207 with Miss Congeniality?
:lol:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Might be changing, Woodrow....my people tell me #206 is available-she is only 3 weeks old!!!! 8)


----------

